# alum or o 'shay



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

I do most of my fishing at alum creek mainly for bass. Last year i did alright catching bass but i caught all large mouth no smallmouth. Anyway i would like to catch smallmouth this year iv never caught one over 10 inches. So i was wondering which body of water out of these two would be better for catching these. Not looking for any spots just wondering where you guys tend to have ur best luck for smallmouths. And any suggestions for bait or lures would be great thanks! and I will be fishing from a boat.

Alex


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, you won't catch any smallies in O'shay. Griggs maybe. For Alum though I would work transition areas such as shallow flats that have steep dropping points,(plenty of good points on Alum), work the windward side with rattle traps, crankbaits, jerkbaits. Switch to carolina rigged finesse worms and tubes if they're off the reaction bite. For griggs its a crap shoot. I've never been able to find any sort of pattern to them on Griggs. I just got lucky and was fishing for largemouth when I caught them using crankbaits and dead sticking finesse worms. Hope this helps. :B


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

You can actually catch a lot of really nice smallmouth at O'shay during the right time of the year, up north where the water is moving. I've seen 10lb bags of smallies brought in on several occassions at O'Shay.

For consistency, Alum is a much better smallmouth fishery. You can catch a lot of PIG smallmouth at Alum, year round. Topwater in the morning and shakeyhead/jigs/crankbaits around points and dropoffs during the summer months.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Definately alum for smallies, you have to put your time in and learn the lake. I have seen smallies at osr too. Even in the mid to lower section, kind of a bonus fish for me unless up north in the river.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

I have to agree with the red hawk here. Plenty of nice smallies at O'shay. They don't bite for me when water temp is below 40 - 45 degrees though. Now I have never fished for smallies at Alum, just crappie, largemouth, and Saugeye there. Good fishing wherever you go. Let us know.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wolfhook120 said:


> Well, you won't catch any smallies in O'shay.


oh I disagree  I have culled over 15 times in one tournament last season on smallies there. Problem was they were all the same size ~ 13inches. Although you can get some nice ones up to 3lbs.

Alum though has potential for HUGE bags of smallies though. I have heard rumors of close to 20lb bags of smallies being brought in before there, and smallies up to six pounds. My PB smallie came from Alum last season in a summer tournament (4.13lb).

If you really want to catch a nice bag at Alum get up there prespawn!


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. Ill definently focus on alum for smallies this year but wont leave o'shay out. You got me excited talking about all that topwater action. Ill tell you guys how it goes even tho i prob wont be on the water for another two months. 

Is o'Shay good for any bass?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

OSR is an awesome bass fishery.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

This is not even close guys. For smallmouth, Alum dominates over OSR. There isn't near the population of smallmouth in OSR as there is in Alum. Especially trophy size smallmouth.


----------

